# cali morphs



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

I decided to post this question here as my other thread had just about died out. If I breed my high white female cali to my banana stripe male, what would the hatchlings look like, and what hets would they carry. And the same question if I bred her to my black/white banded.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

cali kingsnakes are capable of throwing out different patternings and colourations no matter the pairing...as far as i know there is no hets in californian kingsnakes


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

i think there are only basic hets like albino etc. nothing for patterns, they are just all randomly thrown out.

dont hold me to thatn though because im not really experienced in genetics


hope it helped

lee


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

you can even catch bandeds and stripes in the same place. i never got a striped.


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

i shall do a few experiments this year and see what i get. got quite a few cali's so hopefull i will get a nice variety


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

Ok, thanks. Looks like its experimenting time then.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Genetics of color pattern polymorphism in the California kingsnake -- Zweifel 72 (4): 238 -- Journal of Heredity

That paper may be some some help. But it will not answer all your questions by any means.


----------



## melanie (Jan 18, 2007)

oh hurrah someone that has cali's, my son has a lavender male and snow female and we have been trying to find breeders who sell and a morph guide with no such luck, there seems to be limited info about anyone know what babys we will get with this pair and was 100 euros for both of them a good deal?


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

bloody marvelous deal.

i paid 60 each for a normal albino and a het albino!!!!!!

if u ever want to sell yours please pm me

lee


----------



## melanie (Jan 18, 2007)

umm:mrgreen: well 2nd son is 9 lol and he asked what the sellers best deal was as steve said to bartar, and so the breeder said a figure and son said can't you do better i only have a 100 euros left as it was the end of the show he said ok 100 euros hurry up and take them:mrgreen:
hope no one minds if i post pics up of them on here then


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

pics pics pics!!!!! i want to see them. might have to borrow your son when i next go snake shopping to see what price he can get!!!! lol

lee


----------



## melanie (Jan 18, 2007)

female snow










male lavender


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble: i have changed my mind. i said the deal was bloody marvelous. now i am saying the deal is the best i have ever seen in my life. 

seriously thought, if you decide to sell either of them please give me a shout. they are stunners

lee


----------



## melanie (Jan 18, 2007)

lol he already wants to go back to hamm and get more,we didn't know if it was a good deal or not and so brought because he liked them he only had a 100 euros left and as it was towards the end of the day i think the breeder gave in to his persistance. 
do you know what you would get if you bred them?
lol i don't think he would part with them however if he ever did decide to sell then i'll make sure he contacts you first.
glad you like them:thumb:


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

im not entirely sure what you would get. you might be able to make a new morph. like the blizzard corn that has no pattern and no colour, you might make blizzard kings!!! 

lol. being a bit stupid i think. i will have to go to hamm in december. i think i will start saving now.

lee


----------



## Finch (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi as anyone got any pics of a albino dash dot king snake am thinking of getting one for blades old viv once his in his new one.


----------



## Finch (Sep 14, 2007)

never mind found one these look great deffo might have to get one once blade is in his new viv. http://www.crawlersrus.com/AlbinoCalKing.jpg


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Nice looking snakes!

As far as I know, lavender is a recessive mutant.

The snow (called banana on my side of the pond) is a puzzle. As far as I know, nobody knows what mutants were combined to make it. My guess is that there are at least three independent mutants in the combination. From the pale line down the middle of the back, I think that the striped mutant gene is part of the mix. I'd be interested in seeing pictures of the babies, if and when.


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

Beautiful snakes - I could do with borrowing your son too! My 'high white' female is the same as your snow, except the background colour right on top of her back is white,and then it shades to a pale creamy colour.









I'm not really sure what to call her, but have decided to breed her to my banana stripe and see what I get.


----------

